# I need a favor...



## middie (Aug 2, 2005)

can you guys please pray for my sister ? she's in the hospital ( i just got home from there ). a possible heart attack. she's only 27 yrs old !!


----------



## Alix (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy cow middie. Consider it done from my end. Are you doing OK? You know how to find me if you need to talk about anything. Hugs to you both.


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my g-d Middie, I am so sorry. Anything I can do for you, just let me know! I will be thinking of you and your sister.


----------



## middie (Aug 2, 2005)

i'm okay alix thank you. i'm just glad i have i an understanding boss. mom's coming back home immediately. i was with my sister as well as dad and my brother-in-law. as soon as i found anything out i'll let you guys know a.s.a.p.
and thank you too gb. i love you guys.


----------



## luvs (Aug 2, 2005)

i'm sorry, middie. i know you must be scared and worried.((((((hugs)))))) i said a prayer and will think of you and your family often.


----------



## jkath (Aug 2, 2005)

Middie, you can count on me for support as well. Please don't hesitate to call if you need to talk.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 2, 2005)

Middie, A prayer will be said for your sister and your family. Please keep us informed........wasabi


----------



## callie (Aug 2, 2005)

middie - your sister (and you and your family) are in my prayers.  Please let us how your sister is doing.


----------



## Raven (Aug 2, 2005)

We'll keep her and your family in our prayers and intentions tonight too.


----------



## corazon (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about your sister. Know you and she are in our thoughts!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2005)

Middie, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers..Know that I'm here if you need to talk or just cry...Be strong and safe and know you are cared for.

kadesma


----------



## The Z (Aug 2, 2005)

To be honest, I'm not the praying type.  But I do believe in positive energy... and mine is yours now.

I hope all goes well and that your sister just needs a good burp or something. (I keeeed, I keeeed).  No, actually - - I hope she gets well soon and that it's not as serious as originally thought.

Mark.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 3, 2005)

Middie, I will think positive thoughts.  I know that she will be fine.  I will be thinking of you, her, and your family. Take care.

Hugs, SC


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2005)

Thinking and praying for you and your family.

I'm here if you need to talk.

smiles, T


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2005)

Your sister, and all of you, are in my prayers middie.

Barbara


----------



## MrsGB (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be thinking of you and your sister Middie.  Be well.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 3, 2005)

Thinking of you and sending good thoughts. Take care.


----------



## msalper (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm sorry Middie.... you are both in my thoughts.... I hope she will overcome of it soon. After recovering from it, she will be better than ever I think...


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, middie, how scary!  I'll be sure to keep you guys in my prayers.  If there's absolutely anything you need, just PM me, OK sweetie?  {{hugs}}


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 3, 2005)

I sure hope everything turns out well for her middie.......thats so scary.....wow....BIG hug to all of you!


----------



## Raven (Aug 3, 2005)

I lit a candle for her and your family this morning at Rosary.

God Bless.

~ Raven ~


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 3, 2005)

I know this is gonna sound lame of me and I dont mean it to but Im curious.....whats Rosary???  Sorry I dont follow that stuff.....


----------



## crewsk (Aug 3, 2005)

My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family middie!


----------



## Raven (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll PM you.  I don't want to hijack the thread. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 3, 2005)

We're praying for you here Middie.  If we can do anything else, send us a PM or something.  You have a wonderful support group here at DC, and know that your sister is kind of like our sister, because that is how we see you.  Everything happens for a reason Middie, so don't lose hope.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 3, 2005)

Of course, prayers on the way!


----------



## amber (Aug 3, 2005)

Consider it done Middie.  I hope she recooperates soon.  Let us all know how she is doing.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2005)

Middie - I'm so sorry - my prayers are with you too - prayers going out to your sister in a big way.


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2005)

you guys are so great thank you !!
well... good news. it wasn't a heart
attack. she does have an enlarged heart.
her heart muscles are a little on the weak side.
basically what happened was the valves in her heart 
weren't closing together like they should, they were
overlapping and causing blood leakage into her heart.
from what i understand this does not require open heart
surgery. just some medication she'll probably have to take
for the rest of her life. so she's okay !!! and she'll be okay as
long as she takes her medicines and doesn't stress out too bad.

again thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. you guys mean
so much to me, and i'm glad to have found people like you to talk to
on a day to day basis. much love to you guys !!!!!


----------



## The Z (Aug 3, 2005)

YEA !!

Glad to hear it wasn't TOO serious, middie.

.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2005)

Middie - that's wonderful news - there were lots of options out there but this isn't a bad one!!!!!  My sister who lives in Euclid is looking - you just take it easy - If you guys have it she's bringing it out to Oregon when we spend a week with our other sister.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 3, 2005)

That must be such a relief for you and your family that your sister didn't have a heart attack, and her condition can be helped with medication. I'll still say prayers - didn't see this one when you posted. Take Care. Sandyj


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2005)

I am so happy to hear that Middie!


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 3, 2005)

That's so good to hear, middie!  I can't imagine what a relief your family feels this afternoon!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

Middie, 

wonderful news, now you can breath easier. I'm glad things turned out for the better. hugs to you both.
kadesma


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2005)

okay guys she had a stress test done that lasted about 2 1/2 hours. everything came back fine and she's on her way home right now


----------



## msalper (Aug 3, 2005)

It's very good to hear that Middie )
That's perfect...


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Middie, I'm so sorry that you went through such a scare like that. I haven't been on here in a few days, so, I'm just now seeing it. I'm very glad that she is okay!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 3, 2005)

What great news!!!  Glad it worked out ok...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank GOD!!!!! It was a panic attack then Im thinking. I get them on occasion. I hope work will allow her to relax for the rest of the week. You ok Middie?


----------



## callie (Aug 3, 2005)

Good news, middie!  any time a condition can be corrected by medication instead of surgery, it's great!  Hope you can relax a little this evening.


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2005)

i'm okay now guys thank you. she's home. she's eating and resting comfortably. mom came home very early this morning and is staying with her. my sister has the rest of the week off from work and i think she'll be cutting back on her hours when she goes back which i think will be good for her. so she's home, mom's with her i'm at ease now.

thank you again everyone !!!!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 3, 2005)

WOOHOO!! Good news middie. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2005)

GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## luvs (Aug 3, 2005)

i'm relieved for you guys, middie. whew! it's too bad that she does have a heart problem, though, but it's good that they can keep the condition in check.
i know you will take good care of her.
more thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dove (Aug 3, 2005)

Wonderful news!! I just read about all this and now that she is home we can all breath a little easier.

(((((Hugs))))))))
Dove


----------



## Raven (Aug 3, 2005)

You know, no one will ever be able to convince me that the power of prayer dosen't work. 

I'm so glad to hear she's going to be okay 


God Bless
~ Raven ~


----------



## tweedee (Aug 3, 2005)

Middie,

     Sorry to hear about your sister having a heart problem but It's good to hear that she's back home and doing better.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Aug 4, 2005)

Middie! I found this out a bit late and I'm so glad everything turned out okay! If it helps, my cousin Marc went through something very similar when he was only 22 but the doctors took care of him and at 29, he's as healthy as healthy can be! Continued prayers for your sister!


----------



## middie (Aug 5, 2005)

now it's a matter of time to see what meds work better for her. but she's doing better today. again i just want to thank everyone for being here for me at this time. love you guys !!!!


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm glad your sister is doing better middie. I'm sure it was very frightening for all.

BC


----------



## callie (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks for keeping us up to date, middie.  i'm glad sis is feeling better.  hopefully each day will be better than the one before!


----------



## The Z (Aug 6, 2005)

What's the deal with "Get well soon"???

Shouldn't it be, "Get well NOW"?


----------



## jkath (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh Middie, what a sigh of relief you must be exhaling!

Your sister is a lucky girl to have such a caring sis as you. I am so glad she will not have to undergo any surgery, and I am also pleased to hear she will be able to cut back her work hours to improve her condition. What a blessing this is!


----------



## middie (Aug 8, 2005)

thank you jkath and everyone else. yes it is a huge sigh a relief for everyone in the family. she seems to be getting better everyday and that's perfectly fine by me lol.


----------



## Raine (Aug 9, 2005)

So glad to hear it wasn't a heart attack, and that she is doing better now. Will still continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 9, 2005)

middie, adding my best wishes and happiness at the relief you and your family must be feeling right now.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 9, 2005)

sorry middie but i just  read the post......i'm trying to catch up.  I'm so thankful things are working out for her now.  i know how hard it is when a loved one has a health issue......stay strong......you'll all be in my prayers!


----------

